# SS projected increase?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Just read an article off the Associated Press stating that Social Security projects "the biggest increase in years" for SS recipients... 
All of 2.2% is what they are projecting......

My thought:
Remember nothing is cut in stone at this time........... sooooooo.  A grain of salt may be needed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I bet no one would turn it down, but I won't hold my breath in anticipation, or run out and buy that new Bugatti I saw on TV this morning that does 0-60 in 2.5 seconds.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hate to break your bubble, BUT...they round *DOWN* to the next dollar.

Last "raise" I ended up with $2 a month more. Unfortunately, my insurance went up $14 a month.

Mon


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes get a raise Medicare takes it.

big rockpile


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

No increase on Medicare this year, so the 2.2% won't be decreased by that. I'm really grateful for the increase as my rent is going up $36.00, so this will offset over half of that.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Since the early 1980s , my father and other military retirees on Social Security noticed that the DoD COLA published in their branch of service "Times" newsletter before the usual SSA announcement was generally about the same percentage.

What irked me was the contractor I worked at notified us of our yearly raises the first week of January but my father usually accurately projected my yearly raise four months or so earlier.

Finally in the late 1990s, he told me that the company I worked at being a DoD contractor seemed to follow the same COLA rates he read in his Army Times during the previous quarter.

I guess all government dependent sectors must use the same projection models to figure their COLA raises.


----------

